
Spatial – Zoom in VR/AR/Web - anand
http://spatial.io
======
anand
Spatial is a 3D collaborative version of video chat in VR/AR.

4 years in the making, lifelike avatars help you feel like you're sitting next
to each other. Collaborate in virtual rooms full of images, videos and 3D
models. Join from Oculus Quest, HoloLens, MagicLeap or the web. Free and
available now at www.spatial.io

------
monkeydust
Tried this today - actually impressed, bit of a faff joining rooms but nice
touches with avatar approach and things like speech-to-text on notes.

Anyone else tried it?

